# What do I do about vegetables?



## ladiwolf (Mar 14, 2005)

I have not found any vegetables, including lettuce, that my IBS will tolerate. A friend recently told me to try V8 juice, which I have done, but is there anything else I can do? I have lived on salads for most of my adult life and I just have no idea what else to eat.


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

I also had problems with vegetables, as well as other foods. Now as I learnt how to cook them, I can eat most of them. To me it's a matter of cooking. I use the macrobiotic way of preparing my food.


----------

